# 15 ctd CEL P21DD



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Well add me to the list of emission issues. 44500 miles. P21DD assume that is the DEF tank heater issue. My DEF level is 18%. Kinda sucks, have to travel to Chicago on Monday, guess I will drive a rental car. Think they want to do the recall of the recall whatever that is.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

They did the recall of the recall on ours - we have a few codes that apparently are present (one I thought was the DEF heater, but he said it _wasn't_ covered under the special coverage, though I'm pretty sure it is, isn't it?) too, but would come and go as they pleased - never causing a speed limitation.

I'd have to go find the invoice to see which they were.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

My only code I saw was the P21DD three times. Just assume it's the def tank, if that's what it is it should be covered by warranty.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

I had a code, pretty sure it was the P21DD. Mine was for the failed DEF Tank heater and they replaced it under warranty. A while after they also did the recall when it was in the dealership after I got into a crash with it. During its stay, they did the nox position 1 sensor, or which ever one is on the recall. Did the software too (which is now being recalled due to issues, which I never experienced.) I'm heading in Monday next week to get the revised software. My regeneration cycles seem to have been going fine and no further emissions issues since then. At the same time of the sensor recall, they replaced the EGR valve as it was sticking and causing a no-start situation.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Had my def tank replaced by extended warranty. Had recall of recall done. Everything so far so good, other than I had a few things in trunk, when they replaced the tank, they left water bottles screw driver, etc on top on def tank in between the cover. DipSh!ts. Doesn't anyone take pride in their work?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

IndyDiesel said:


> Had my def tank replaced by extended warranty. Had recall of recall done. Everything so far so good, other than I had a few things in trunk, when they replaced the tank, they left water bottles screw driver, etc on top on def tank in between the cover. DipSh!ts. Doesn't anyone take pride in their work?


they were rushing, they dont get full pay to do warranty/recall work.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

boraz said:


> they were rushing, they dont get full pay to do warranty/recall work.


Exactly - they get screwed, pretty much.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

boraz said:


> they were rushing, they dont get full pay to do warranty/recall work.


Doesn't every job have something associated with it that isn't ideal? I sure do, but do my best, it took me about 90 seconds to remove the junk from under the cover, they are not that darn busy, plus they kept the car over night and was done about 830 am, so it would have been done at 832 am instead. That's just sloppy work.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I was at 18% for def fluid, they did add fluid but didn't identify how much, that was nice. I don't think I will let it go that low again, don't know if that had any influence over the heater failing. I saw the bill on the dealer computer, would have been around $700. Still not happy with this emission system even though in 45k miles I haven't spent a dime on it yet, just know it's a matter of time. Had a 16 Cruze limited gas loaner and was fine to drive, just no extra power like the diesel. I enjoy driving the diesel more but it was slightly better than I thought it would be in the gas, avg 39 mpg on a 400 mile trip.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Glad your car is back Indy. 

Hey, at what point does DIC reading for DEF change from “OK” to a percentage? When I got the car in March it was reading a percentage. But ever since I dumped 2.5 gallon DEF in it just says “OK”.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Rivergoer said:


> Glad your car is back Indy.
> 
> Hey, at what point does DIC reading for DEF change from “OK” to a percentage? When I got the car in March it was reading a percentage. But ever since I dumped 2.5 gallon DEF in it just says “OK”.


35%


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Rivergoer said:


> Glad your car is back Indy.
> 
> Hey, at what point does DIC reading for DEF change from “OK” to a percentage? When I got the car in March it was reading a percentage. But ever since I dumped 2.5 gallon DEF in it just says “OK”.


I think 30%? 25? Something around there, I thought. Basically I know when it comes off "OK", I can put another 2.5 gallon jug of the stuff in.

Of course, that doesn't mean I do that. I generally forget until my wife tells me months later she's getting the countdown, so yeah...haha.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

MP81 said:


> I think 30%? 25? Something around there, I thought. Basically I know when it comes off "OK", I can put another 2.5 gallon jug of the stuff in.
> 
> Of course, that doesn't mean I do that. I generally forget until my wife tells me months later she's getting the countdown, so yeah...haha.


It might be 30, but definitely not 25, guess it doesn't matter, it gives you plenty of notice. I have driven mine for a few thousand miles past the initial percentage. With my driving a full def tank can probably go 15k Miles with my driving


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

100% its at 35% where the DIC changes to start counting down.

and yes, at that point the 2.5g consumer jug fits in the tank


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

The only issue is you have to periodically go to the DIC to see if it says ok or a percentage. It doesn't just flash up and say it's 35%. So that is probably what catches folks off guard, they don't look and it gets pretty low and then has a countdown on miles.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

IndyDiesel said:


> The only issue is you have to periodically go to the DIC to see if it says ok or a percentage. It doesn't just flash up and say it's 35%. So that is probably what catches folks off guard, they don't look and it gets pretty low and then has a countdown on miles.


chevys workaround is that the def tank lasts far longer than the oci, if one were to fill every oil change, its never an issue

i let it go down into the teens for fun, and filled it while it it was waaaay subzero, took couple days for the DIC to register the fill

i guess same could be said for tpms, itll alert you when LOW, but during long drives, yeah i scroll thru to see whats goin on


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

boraz said:


> chevys workaround is that the def tank lasts far longer than the oci, if one were to fill every oil change, its never an issue
> 
> i let it go down into the teens for fun, and filled it while it it was waaaay subzero, took couple days for the DIC to register the fill
> 
> i guess same could be said for tpms, itll alert you when LOW, but during long drives, yeah i scroll thru to see whats goin on


Are you on original def tank or has yours been replaced? Your in a colder climate than I am, not that seems to matter.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

IndyDiesel said:


> Are you on original def tank or has yours been replaced? Your in a colder climate than I am, not that seems to matter.


zero emissions repairs


probably go in next week for the nox recall


i have p24af, p249e, p24c6 codes (dpf and def) for mos....no issues from them.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

boraz said:


> zero emissions repairs
> 
> 
> probably go in next week for the nox recall
> ...


The only issues I have had was the EGR stuck open, I cleaned that and car runs fine. And the def tank, thank goodness it was covered by the special warranty. Those have been the only issues, I had the original recall done dec 16 with 22k miles, no issues after, recall of the recall yesterday, not driven enough to know if I will have issues from that.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

An update to my recall of recall.

Yikes where do I begin. Ok now I have a SERVICE POWER STEERING, when this happens going down highway straight at 70 mph, DIC shows it, some idiot light flashes, then the engine flutters and RPM increases 250. Now my cruise control won't stay working, the speedometer will be jumpy from 40 to 60, couple times the transmission is shifting really weird, my computer says I am getting insane good fuel economy, it's basically screwed up and I believe it is from reprogram from recall or I have a bad ground or battery. Have an appointment at dealer. Never had any driving issues like this before. Maybe the ECM is fried. Have appointment for Friday, plan to dump the car on them tomorrow and get rental car and tell them to keep until it's fixed, because I don't want it back unless it's fixed.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Sounds like battery or cable as you’ve already mentioned.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Tomko said:


> Sounds like battery or cable as you’ve already mentioned.


My diesel was one of the very last produced, I assumed the battery cable was updated at factory when mine was assembled perhaps it wasn't, is the cable and warranty or special bulletin item or something?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

IndyDiesel said:


> My diesel was one of the very last produced, I assumed the battery cable was updated at factory when mine was assembled perhaps it wasn't, is the cable and warranty or special bulletin item or something?


https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2015/SB-10057574-8899.pdf


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

My dealer put some non diesel mechanic on it, I told them it was probably electrical issue start with negative battery cable, they couldn't listen and now they still have the car which is fine, driving a 17 Cruze hatch, nice car, enjoy driving it. See how tomorrow goes. I would guess the mechanic took it for a five min ride in town, I drive highway at a 100 miles one way. I wish I just had the new cable, and I would put a new battery in and I would guess my issues goes away. Sad when the owner knows more than a certified mechanic.


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

IndyDiesel said:


> My dealer put some non diesel mechanic on it, I told them it was probably electrical issue start with negative battery cable, they couldn't listen and now they still have the car which is fine, driving a 17 Cruze hatch, nice car, enjoy driving it. See how tomorrow goes. I would guess the mechanic took it for a five min ride in town, I drive highway at a 100 miles one way. I wish I just had the new cable, and I would put a new battery in and I would guess my issues goes away. Sad when the owner knows more than a certified mechanic.


My 15 CTD was also one of last cars made for that series and my stealership changed mine on my request with no,issues of questions. Got a new battery and cable out of the deal. No issues since then . I was getting the dreaded Battery Saver Active" message.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

DslGate said:


> My 15 CTD was also one of last cars made for that series and my stealership changed mine on my request with no,issues of questions. Got a new battery and cable out of the deal. No issues since then . I was getting the dreaded Battery Saver Active" message.


 @boraz provided the special bulletin. I printed it, will provide to them tomorrow on my way to work, say take on highway, drive till it screws up, then replace cable, try again and see if it fixes it. I don't have tolerance for not listening to me.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

IndyDiesel said:


> @boraz provided the special bulletin. I printed it, will provide to them tomorrow on my way to work, say take on highway, drive till it screws up, then replace cable, try again and see if it fixes it. I don't have tolerance for not listening to me.


and the mechanic gets paid a whopping 20 mins pay to do the job

he's real happy to see you


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

boraz said:


> and the mechanic gets paid a whopping 20 mins pay to do the job
> 
> he's real happy to see you


Then just try replacing the cable per my request. I really don't give a hoot about his pay, I have a large investment in a car that isn't working properly. Dang it's not our job to do it for them. It's not my fault this is happening.

This dealership sells 500 cars a month, trust me they are making a lot of money, and service I am sure is very profitable at over a $100 a hour.


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

IndyDiesel said:


> I was at 18% for def fluid, they did add fluid but didn't identify how much, that was nice. I don't think I will let it go that low again, don't know if that had any influence over the heater failing. I saw the bill on the dealer computer, would have been around $700. Still not happy with this emission system even though in 45k miles I haven't spent a dime on it yet, just know it's a matter of time. Had a 16 Cruze limited gas loaner and was fine to drive, just no extra power like the diesel.* I enjoy driving the diesel more but it was slightly better than I thought it would be in the gas, avg 39 mpg on a 400 mile trip*.


I had a gas loaner too, a 17 Cruze Premier with every option they offer. The semi-autonomous driving option was cool. Would help.keep car in its lane automatically. My 15 diesel is torquier by far. @*IndyDiesel* , the one area I notice where fuel mileage on diesel takes a hit is when AC is on. It's noticeable. Now that it's getting colder here, W/O ac I pick up 3-5 mpg?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

DslGate said:


> the one area I notice where fuel mileage on diesel takes a hit is when AC is on. It's noticeable. Now that it's getting colder here, W/O ac I pick up 3-5 mpg?


weird

i get the exact same mpg year round whether its 100f outside or -40f outside and studded tires on, AC is on year round , defrost in winter or if its warmer than 55f, AC is on.

that was my issue with the 1.4, drastic mpg drop with AC or DIC telling me that AC is off cuz its too hot, lol


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

IndyDiesel said:


> Then just try replacing the cable per my request. I really don't give a hoot about his pay, I have a large investment in a car that isn't working properly. Dang it's not our job to do it for them. It's not my fault this is happening.
> 
> This dealership sells 500 cars a month, trust me they are making a lot of money, and service I am sure is very profitable at over a $100 a hour.


lol, just telling how they see it and how your car wont get priority cuz its warranty

enjoy the loaner


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Well I got my car back, they couldn’t get car to duplicate what I shared with them. They had two different mechanics look it over. They don’t believe in guessing and just replacing stuff, which I appreciate. Spoke with shop foreman, he has been at this dealership for 20years, they offered to take him and I out together, car drove perfect. He drove.

Had my scanguage on there he shared that could cause electrical issues, he doubted it did but said it was possible. The stupid scanguage is flashing anyways, so will disconnect.

He agreed if it acts up again to replace cable to battery and said if I want to provide new battery they will install for free and if I have problems see if this takes care of it.

Everyone I spoke too understood my concern and knew I wasn’t blowing smoke and they tried at every level. They charged my loaner car since no warranty work applied, so that was $56 for two days and I drove 430 miles. I didn’t get charged a diagnostic fee which would have been fair had they charged me. Still much appreciated they didn’t.

Wish I had more conclusive outcome but it is what is and I am satisfied as to how I was treated. They treated me professionally and fair.


----------



## gregbonat (Apr 5, 2014)

I had to disconnect my scan gauge. It was causing all kinds of flashing trouble lights, kicking off cruise control. I have to call scan gauge back again as they asked me to try a couple of things to see if it would correct problem. It didn't and now I also don't get all the read outs on scan gauge. It constantly recycles readings


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

gregbonat said:


> I had to disconnect my scan gauge. It was causing all kinds of flashing trouble lights, kicking off cruise control. I have to call scan gauge back again as they asked me to try a couple of things to see if it would correct problem. It didn't and now I also don't get all the read outs on scan gauge. It constantly recycles readings


I just unplugged mine, sort of miss it, but it was flashing and got tired of it. I think the scan gauge wasn’t working properly have no idea if it was causing my issues.


----------



## gregbonat (Apr 5, 2014)

May start new post on this, but I got the P21DD and P20B9 code. Dealer is saying it is a glow plug module. Had to order part in, hope to have it back tomorrow. Another problem I wouldn't have with delete kit. Seriously considering it now 207690 mi.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

I think you still need glow plugs with a delete kit.


----------



## BDRiskey (Feb 28, 2017)

You realize this is all your fault and you could have prevented it........


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

Taxman said:


> I think you still need glow plugs with a delete kit.


I’m pretty sure his glow plugs are working fine and the delete doesn’t affect the function of the glow plugs.

Apparently the glow plug module has a separate curcuit in it that gives power to the tank heater and this is what they are thinking is the problem.

Delete=no def which means no heater which means no need for that circuit on the glow plug module which means no more code.


----------

